# 10-10-10 fertilizer and lime does brand matter?



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

I just got back my soil test results and the results recommend using 10-10-10 as well as lime. Is there any particular brand i should use and does anyone have any organic recommendations? Thanks in advance


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Might want to post the soil test so the more knowledgeable ones could tell you if you should put something else down if you are low on something else.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Brand on fert shouldn't be important, but the lime, they may recommend one of the two types. There's dolomitic lime, and "the other one whose name I forget". Someone smarter should know that.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Calcitic lime is the other.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Yes. More important than any specific brand, when purchasing lime you'll want to consider dolomitic or calcitic, CCE, mesh size, and prill vs Aglime (ground and unprilled).
A balanced organic fertilizer is hard to come by you can search this list (a bit hard to read with some typos):
http://www.lundproduce.com/N-P-K-Value-of-Everything.html
Some brand sources that mix and match for you to create a balanced fertilizer:
Bradfield Organics All Purpose (5-5-5)
and Jobe (4-4-4)
but they are aimed at container growing and are packaged in small quantities.


----------

